

Infidelity site Ashley Madison hacked as attackers demand total shutdown - Shihan
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/jul/20/ashley-madison-hacked-cheating-site-total-shutdown

======
richmarr
See discussion a few hours back:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9914024](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9914024)

------
carlmcqueen
Not sure if it's in this link or not, but from krebs it was stated that the
'erase me completely' for a fee was just taking money and laughing.

That may have the largest impact if someone's identity is released and that
person had paid to be completely removed from records.

~~~
colinbartlett
Not exactly, more that they left around credit card/purchase info. From Krebs
On Security:

> According to the hackers, although the “full delete” feature that Ashley
> Madison advertises promises “removal of site usage history and personally
> identifiable information from the site,” users’ purchase details — including
> real name and address — aren’t actually scrubbed.

[http://krebsonsecurity.com/2015/07/online-cheating-site-
ashl...](http://krebsonsecurity.com/2015/07/online-cheating-site-
ashleymadison-hacked/)

------
itsuart
Whole new level of 'stop liking what I like!'?

Also 'hacker' should have released everything and sent links to the media.
That would close the site for sure. And would generate quite a few lawsuits
from exposed people. And who knows maybe some more regulations privacy-wise
would pop up.

Yet another episode of self-righteous attention seeking.

------
mandelbulb
Regarding leaked data from dating sites, I'm only interested in the number of
fake and never used accounts which merely exist to bloat the number of
members.

------
dbg31415
Why would anyone use their real name or email address on a site like that? Let
the hackers reveal all the info... should just be a bunch of "FAKE FAKERSON"
accounts and people who probably aren't bright enough to have an affair
anyway.

~~~
Zikes
Good luck getting a credit card with "FAKE FAKERSON" on it.

~~~
rail2rail
I guess you've never heard of pre-paid credit cards. You can buy them with no
ID from Wal-mart, etc.

